# Off Season Reel Care Tips



## Captain Ahab (Dec 24, 2007)

Since it is now the off season and most of us cannot fish like we wish, 

Share a tip to get your reel ripped,

Change the line, will that be fine?

Strip the oil from the gears, your reel will not last many years!

Adjust too many screws will your reel turn blue?

Well you get the point, share a tip!

Here is Mine:

On conventional (baitcaster) reels DO NOT take the whole reel apart to lubricate unless you have another problem, it is acceptable to merely wipe out and dirt or dust and lube on top of the old grease and oil.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent a few hours and went over a few of my reels on sunday. I cleaned out a lubed an abu 5500C, 6500C3, a quantum mag1420, and an Okuma GT30 using a link I found on this forum. I couldn't find any specifics on the quantum reel though so I just winged it. I picked it up on ebay for about 15 bucks so I figured it needed a cleaning. Does anyone have any links/info on cleaning/lubing quantum reels with a magnetic cast constrol system? The abus I have are round reels and are much easier to take apart and clean.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 4, 2008)

For reel questions I like Mike's Reel Repair.

https://mikesreelrepair.com/phpbb/index.php

I think he has a schematic of most ever reel imaginable and there are a coupe of very helpful guys there as well.


----------

